# Sound Newbie- Can NCE powercab programme sounds?



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

Can a NCE powercab programme the different sounds on Tsunami sound decoder? 

(The F0-13 functions for all sounds) and also programming (selecting) different chuffs, horns and bells?

Or must I buy the PR3 to do this function?

Cheers
Kiong


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can use the NCE to change CV but you will need a program track booster In order to read the CV of the Tsunami.
You do know you can't change sound on the Tsunami, it's hard programmed, You can change horn sounds and that's about it.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. So to change the horn sounds, I need to find the correct cv values on NCE powercab to select the desired horn sounds?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

When you get the NCE give a shout and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Sure thing man. The soldering job on the decoder was well done, makes my life a lot easier. 

Must wait for next payday. Btw, how do I change the horns on the tsunami? Can the ez command do that? What do I need to change the horn sounds?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes you will have to change the CV's to be able to change horn sounds.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ez comand is just the basic run decoders in assigned slot
And the others are the advanced DCC programable


----------

